# Entwickler Dungeon SPOILER!



## Headpipe (17. Mai 2012)

Hey bin gestern auf einen sehr besonderen Dungeon gestossen.

SPOILER

Leider nur ein Screenshot.

Vertreen sind dort alle Mitentwickler mit echtem Namen + Stellung/Beruf

http://i.imgur.com/0MVuN.jpg

Am Ende gibt es eine Heldentat.
Zusätzlich noch ein Banner.

http://i.imgur.com/iEyfF.jpg


Seid ihr auch schon auf diesen Dungeon gestossen?


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. Mai 2012)

VErmute mal es ist ein sehr seltener Dungeon. Drauf gestoßen bin ich bisher nicht und hab alles auf Normal und Alp. abgelaufen. Aber auf jeden Fall ne lustige Idee.


----------



## Moonfly (18. Mai 2012)

ich kann mir leider die fotos hier gerade nicht anschauen aber ich wette es ist das neue "cow level".  

es kann quasi jeder rein, solange man die nötigen mats zusammen hat. dort können so viel ich weis auch jeweils 1 legendary droppen von 2 random mobs.

hier mal aus einer youtube beschreibung:



> l[font=arial, sans-serif]ist of items required:[/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]Black Mushroom - Act 1 Cathedral​[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Leoric's Shinbone - Act 1 Leoric's Manor in the fireplace​[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Liquid Rainbow - Act 2 Dhalgur Oasis, talk to alchemist​[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Gibbering Gemstone - Act 3 Caverns of Frost Level 2 from Chiltara​[/font]
> ...




mit diesen 4 sachen stellst du dir nen stab her, der das dungeon dann öffnet. achja von dem dungeon gibt es auch 4 stufen, je nach schwierigkeits level. für die neue stufe benötigt man einfach die pläne, die es jeweils in akt 4 gibt (siehe liste).


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, daß der Entwicklerdungeon das neue Kuhlevel ist.

Ich vermute, daß beschriebene Portal führt dahin, wohin die Schatzkobolde versuchen zu entkommen.

PS: Der Entwicklerdungeon hat Akt 1 Stil.


----------



## lord just (18. Mai 2012)

Also das "cowlevel" ist von den Bildern her was ganz anderes als der gezeigte Dungeon und ich stelle mir die Frage wo man diesen Dungeon denn jetzt finden kann. Ich mein wenn man schon so etwas findet, dann könnte man ruhig auch mal sagen wo man es gefunden hat.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Mai 2012)

http://www.diablo-3.net/diablo-3-einhorn-regenbogen-schmusebarchen-geheimlevel-so-gehts-in-die-grafschaft-launebach/0512437


----------



## Headpipe (18. Mai 2012)

Dies ist NICHT das Cowlevel.

Diesen Dungeon hab ich gefunden in Akt 1 wo man 3 Dungeons ablaufen muss, und einer davon ist der richtige!


----------

